# Eclipse unterkringelt Kommentare



## Wurstsalat (5. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

mein Eclipse unterkringelt Kommentare. Das ist ziemlich nervig.... Er sagt: The word "..." is not correctly spelled. Naja liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass mein Eclipse auf Englisch ist und die Kommentare auf Deutsch. Kann ich die Kommentarkorrektur (falls es sowas gibt) irgendwie deaktivieren?

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Beni (5. Jan 2008)

Klar kannst du das:
Menu > Window > Preferences > General > Editors > Text Editors > Spelling > "[] Enable Spell Checking"

[Edit: Erster :bae: ]


----------



## kaesebrot (5. Jan 2008)

Käsebrot hatte selbes Problem wie Wurstsalat und fand eine Lösung  

Window -> Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Spelling


viele Grüße, 
  Käse

[Edit: :shock: ]


----------



## jobu0101 (31. Jul 2008)

kaesebrot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Käsebrot hatte selbes Problem wie Wurstsalat und fand eine Lösung



lol


----------

